# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Error2008] Vos avis

## zodd

Pour tout ceux qui pensent que le foot est une erreur..  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aitone

::langue::

----------


## Biosox

moi fanchement je m'en contrefoot. Et c'est un avantage:

ce week-end, je me suis enfui  la montagne, dans un tout p'tit chalet ou il y a pas d'lctricit, et a ne m'as pas manqu de devoir attendre ce matin au boulot pour connaitre les rsultats des matches (je suis suisse et pourtant la suisse jouait ce week-end).

D'un autre cot, ce soir je vais chez un pote pour regarder jouer la France, et on va bien rigoler a boire des bires, manger des cochonneries et hurler contre l'arbitre...

Je comprens mal l'importance que a prend ces jeunes gens qui tapent dans un ballon... mais mme si chaque 2 ans je redoute le "dbut des hostilits", et mme si chaque 2 ans a m'nerve de ne pas pouvoir passer  cot, je dois avouer que chaque 2 ans je rigole bien et je fais la fte.

L'avantage peut-tre dans avoir rien a foot: je regarde pas les matches qui m'interessent, mais je regarde le match qui passe le soir ou j'ai rien d'autre de prvu, et je fais la fte quelle que soit l'quipe qui a gagn ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> D'un autre cot, ce soir je vais chez un pote pour regarder jouer la France, et on va bien rigoler a boire des bires, manger des cochonneries et hurler contre l'arbitre...


Hurler contre l'arbitre parce que la France perd ou parce qu'elle gagne?  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 

PS : zodd t'as tout gagn, maintenant il y a 2 sujets sur l'Euro. Je suis sur que les anti-foot t'en sauront gr.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## zodd

de rien de rien..  ::aie:: 

Mais la dernire fois, lors d'une soire, on m'a pris pour un extraterrestre lorsque j'ai dis que le foot ne m'intressait pas.. cherchez l'erreur..  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> de rien de rien.. 
> 
> Mais la dernire fois, lors d'une soire, on m'a pris pour un extraterrestre *lorsque j'ai dis que le foot ne m'intressait pas..* cherchez l'erreur..


 :8O: 

Mais t'es un extra terrestre.



 ::dehors::

----------


## Le Pharaon

SI extra terrestre veut dire "celui qui n'aime pas ce qu'aiment les terriens ".

----------


## LooserBoy

Faut tre un peu extraterrestre pour supporter de regarder courrir une vingtaine de types aprs un ballon pendant 90 minutes.

Donc c'est normal de passer pour un extraterrestre auprs des extraterrestres qui regardent le foot si on ne le regarde pas soi-mme.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sign : Extraterrestre Inside  ::aie::

----------


## Le Pharaon

Je ne supporterai jamais d'tre du ct des Loosers.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## alexrtz

> Faut tre un peu extraterrestre pour supporter de regarder courrir une vingtaine de types aprs un ballon pendant 90 minutes.


C'est des types ???
Moi j'tais persuad que c'tait 20 toutous qui couraient aprs une baballe et 2 qui gardaient les niches  ::): 




> Pour tout ceux qui pensent que le foot est une erreur..


Bah de toute faon les autres ne pensent pas alors...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est des types ???
> Moi j'tais persuad que c'tait 20 toutous qui couraient aprs une baballe et 2 qui gardaient les niches


Ca fait cher le toutou.  ::aie:: 




> Bah de toute faon les autres ne pensent pas alors...


Ca me rappelle une citation de Desproges :




> Les hmorragies crbrales sont moins frquentes chez les joueurs de football. Les cerveaux aussi.


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## guandal

Faut peut tre chang le titre pour [Error2008].
 ::dehors::

----------


## Biosox

Desproges haissait les footballeurs ;-)
A mort le foot

----------


## zodd

> Faut peut tre chang le titre pour [Error2008]


Voil c'est fait..  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> Les hmorragies crbrales sont moins frquentes chez les joueurs de football. Les cerveaux aussi.





> Desproges haissait les footballeurs ;-)
> A mort le foot


norme  ::mouarf2::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Je ne supporterai jamais d'tre du ct des Loosers.


 ::sm:: 

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

Tiens, c'est marrant, j'aurais cru qu'il y aurait des commentaires dsobligeants sur les performances de l'quipe de France.  ::mouarf::

----------


## alexrtz

> Tiens, c'est marrant, j'aurais cru qu'il y aurait des commentaires dsobligeants sur les performances de l'quipe de France.


Y a eu un match de l'quipe de France rcemment ????

Si tu l'dis :p

----------


## Deadpool

> Y a eu un match de l'quipe de France rcemment ????
> 
> Si tu l'dis :p


Toi, tu n'aimes vraiment pas le foot.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## zodd

ha? c'tait un match de foot alors je suppose...

----------


## Aitone

> ha? c'tait un match de foot alors je suppose...


non

----------


## _vince_

C'etait les Jeux Olympiques  ::mouarf::

----------


## zodd

j'ai cru lire que c'tait un match nul.. pourquoi l'avoir regard alors? ::mouarf::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> C'etait les Jeux Olympiques


Ou une nime reprsentation de l'uvre la plus connu de Victor Hugo...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Aitone

> Ou une nime reprsentation de l'uvre la plus connu de Victor Hugo...


un LOL d'or pour celle l  ::mouarf3::

----------


## LooserBoy

> C'etait les Jeux Olympiques


Au taf, ils disent que c'etait plutot les jeux para-lympiques...

J'etait tellement concentr sur ma biere que j'ai rien vu...  ::roll::

----------


## alexrtz

> un LOL d'or pour celle l


Pas mieux XD

----------


## gege2061

> Pour tout ceux qui pensent que le foot est une erreur..


Le quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

raaaaah !! enfin un sujet ou on peut clairement dire que le foot c'est de la ************** sans qu'on nous regarde bizarrement !!!
c'est bon.....

----------


## Deadpool

> raaaaah !! enfin un sujet ou on peut clairement dire que le foot c'est de la ************** sans qu'on nous regarde bizarrement !!!
> c'est bon.....


 ::mouarf:: 

Et non malheureusement tu trouveras toujours quelques irrductibles qui tenteront de dfendre ce sport, dont moi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Il ne faut pas dire que le foot c'est de la ************

Il y a plein de trucs que vous aimez et que nous autres, fan de foot n'aimont pas et on est pas l  dire : "C'est de la ********"

----------


## alexrtz

> ce sport


Le foot, un sport ???
Ouais, si on veut :p




> Il y a plein de trucs que vous aimez et que nous autres, fan de foot n'aimont pas et on est pas l  dire : "C'est de la ********"


Sauf que le foot c'est le seul truc pour lequel on peut dire objectivement c'est de la ********, au lieu de devoir dire qu'on aime pas  ::):

----------


## gege2061

> Et non malheureusement tu trouveras toujours quelques irrductibles qui tenteront de dfendre ce sport, dont moi.


Ah parce qu'en plus vous appelez a un sport 




> Il y a plein de trucs que vous aimez et que nous autres, fan de foot n'aimont pas et on est pas l  dire : "C'est de la ********"


Comme Olivia Ruiz, par exemple  ::aie::

----------


## baggie

Vous critiquez le foot en disant que (en gros) y'a des toutous qui courent derrire une balle comme des abrutis.

Mais dans ce cas l, quel sport est rellement intressant ? On peut trs bien dire qu'en formule 1 faire des tours de circuit pendant des heures c'est dbile, que taper dans une balle et la filer  quelqu'un (tennis, ping pong etc) c'est compltement niais, que le hand c'est comme jouer  la passe  10 et mettre une balle dans une cage et puis c'est tout etc ...

Si on devait faire un topic pour chaque sport qui n'a pas lieu d'tre un sport a n'irait pas quand mme. 

(et puis au moins, avec le sport comme le foot par exemple, on peut voir un peu les gens runis ensemble dans une bonne ambiance, regardez 98, et des fois a manque quand mme vu la tte de la socit ! Beaucoup n'iront pas cracher sur une soire bire/tl/potes mme si au final le match n'aura pas t sensationnel). Donc le foot, c'est bien !

----------


## Aitone

+1000  baggie....

Et on peut pas vraiment dire que c'est courir derrire un ballon, car une fois qu'ils ont le ballon dans les pieds faut voir ce qui savent faire avec...

----------


## baggie

Exactement, certains joueurs sont peut-tre des quiches, mais y'en a d'autres, reproduisez ne serait-ce que le quart de ce qu'ils font ...

----------


## gege2061

> Vous critiquez le foot en disant que (en gros) y'a des toutous qui courent derrire une balle comme des abrutis.
> 
> Mais dans ce cas l, quel sport est rellement intressant ? On peut trs bien dire qu'en formule 1 faire des tours de circuit pendant des heures c'est dbile, que taper dans une balle et la filer  quelqu'un (tennis, ping pong etc) c'est compltement niais, que le hand c'est comme jouer  la passe  10 et mettre une balle dans une cage et puis c'est tout etc ...


J'ai vu personne dire le contraire, je suis entirement d'accord avec toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Arrtez, je suis sur que ce que vous aimez pas, c'est la mdiatisation excessive de ce sport.  ::mrgreen:: 

Parce que bon, un foot entre potes, c'est trs sympa quand mme.  :;):

----------


## papimcha

Ben il n'y a pas que la mdiatisation, il y a aussi le fait que les joueurs en rajoute 3 caisses sur une petite faute de rien du tout.  ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

> Vous critiquez le foot en disant que (en gros) y'a des toutous qui courent derrire une balle comme des abrutis.
> 
> Mais dans ce cas l, quel sport est rellement intressant ? On peut trs bien dire qu'en formule 1 faire des tours de circuit pendant des heures c'est dbile, que taper dans une balle et la filer  quelqu'un (tennis, ping pong etc) c'est compltement niais, que le hand c'est comme jouer  la passe  10 et mettre une balle dans une cage et puis c'est tout etc ...


Tout  fait d'accord, mais il y a quand mme une diffrence:

Moi je me desinteresse compltement de l'actualit sportive en gnral. Que ce soit le foot, le tennis la formule 1, etc etc...

Mais le foot, c'est le seul sport dont, mme au prix d'fforts dmesur, je ne PEUX PAS passer  cot. Bon, c'est pas trs grave, c'est 1 mois tous les 2 ans... Mais tous les 2 ans a me brise les *******

En ce moment, dans la boite ou je bosse, la cafteria est decore de drapeaux europens, et il y a un gros panneau avec affichage des rsultats... Et je bosse pas dans une boite qui a une relation avec le foot...
a a arrive jamais avec d'autres sports.

J'ai des collgues italiens et des collgues franais. a a pas manqu: ce matin pendant la pause caf c'tait remarques dbiles, taquineries  2 balles et compagnie...
a, a arrive jamais avec d'autres sport

etc...

Et moi a me gonfle de pas avoir d'autre choix que d'tre spectateurs de a.

----------


## baggie

Des gens qui se "taquinent", qui se runissent pour un mme sujet, et en gnral quand mme dans de la bonne ambiance, je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est rellement gnant.

Qu'on dise que certains sont beaucoup trop pays vu ce qu'ils font, je suis ben d'accord, mais bon aprs un sport est un sport (mme si vous prtendez le contraire, allez courir 90 minutes sur un terrain et vous verrez).

Vous n'aimez pas le foot, chacun ses gouts, mais dire que a n'est pas un sport, je trouve a un peu exagr quand mme.

Simple curiosit  ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot : vous aimez quoi comme sports ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Simple curiosit  ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot : vous aimez quoi comme sports ?


Je me risque  une hypothse :

Le lever de coude et la descente de bar.  ::aie::

----------


## baggie

ou l'appuyage sur une zapette ?  ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

> Simple curiosit  ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot : vous aimez quoi comme sports ?


Perso, je n'ai pas dit que je n'aime pas le foot (j'ai pas relu le topic pour vrifier), mais j'ai dit que je m'en fiche. Comme de l'actu sportive en gnrale. Ce qui m'nerve c'est en effet la surmdiatisation qui est faite durant l'euro (et le mondial).

Perso c'est la danse qui me fait vibrer. Et un danseur (ou danseuse, c'est encore mieux) a beaucoup plus de grce qu'une quipe de footballeur ::aie:: 

Et je rplique aussi direct a ceux qui diraient "La danse c'est pas un sport". Allez faire un cours de jazz ou streetdance de 2 heures... vous aussi vous allez suer!

----------


## baggie

> Et je rplique aussi direct a ceux qui diraient "La danse c'est pas un sport". Allez faire un cours de jazz ou streetdance de 2 heures... vous aussi vous allez suer!


Si si je suis d'accord.

Pour ce qui est de la grce, d'accord les footeux font plus brutes que les danseurs, mais y'a un ct artistique quand on les voit faire certains gestes techniques quand mme, que je prfre  de grandes arabesques ou pointes.

----------


## Invit

> Simple curiosit  ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot : vous aimez quoi comme sports ?


Pourquoi devrait-on aimer un sport ?

----------


## Biosox

> Pour ce qui est de la grce, d'accord les footeux font plus brutes que les danseurs, mais y'a un ct artistique quand on les voit faire certains gestes techniques quand mme, que je prfre  de grandes arabesques ou pointes.


Je suis d'accord aussi. Je prfre un beau but d'une longue distance dans une lucarne que quelqu'un qui fait des pointes

----------


## Aitone

> Pourquoi devrait-on aimer un sport ?


pas oblig d'aimer un sport...
mais pas oblig de critiquer non plus  :;):

----------


## baggie

> Pourquoi devrait-on aimer un sport ?


C'tait une simple question. Car pour juger un sport reconnu rellement comme un sport, je pense qu'il faut aimer le sport en gnral un minimum. Avis perso ^^

----------


## gege2061

> vous aimez quoi comme sports ?


Deadpool a t le plus rapide  ::aie:: 

Nan franchement ce qui me soual dans le sport tlvisuel (et pas que le foot mais c'est quand mme l que l'on retrouve la plus grande proportion d'adorateurs) :
Les personnes qui s'nerve le cul dans leur canapLe chauvinismeEntendre les mmes choses toute la journe

Le seul sport que j'aime c'est le tennis (et driv : ping-pong et squatch principalement), et je n'ai rien suivi de Rolland Garos : le sport je prfre le pratiquer !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

moi je prfre les sports de combats....mine de rien un petit combat d'entre 3 et 5 minutes a peut crever (suivant votre niveau et celui du gars en face...)

----------


## zodd

pour ma part je suis trs sportif et pratique trs rgulirement plusieurs sports.. la plupart de mes potes jouent au foot  un bon petit niveau rgional.. 
Mais comme dis plus haut, c'est la sur mdiatisation, le pognon toujours latent,le mauvais esprit de la plupart des joueurs, les supporters dbiles qui s'insultent.. etc.. que je trouve nul..
On m'a dit va  un match y a une super ambiance.. mais srieux la plupart des types qui y sont ne regardent mme pas le match et prfrent essayer de se jeter des trucs dessus par dessus je ne sais combien de grilles.. 

Anecdote:  un match de gamin, les pres encourageaient leurs rejetons de la sorte: "va s'y! tacle le! casse lui les jambes!!" super l'esprit dans lequel ces gamins grandissent n'est ce pas.. le problme c'est qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une minorit.. mes potes eux mme en parlent des fois et en sont dsol..

Enfin, ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est de ne pas pouvoir y chapper.. dites dans une soire, j'aime pas le ping pong. tout le monde s'en fou.. dites, j'aime pas le foot, et c'est partis pour une heure de dbat.. ds le dpart je n'aime pas les sports avec une balle ou des rgles qui limitent mes mouvements.. je prfre les sport plus orients "nature".. et alors?
En attendant, si je le voulais, je pourrai regarder du foot tout les soir  la tl ( ne serait ce qu'au 20h..) mais pour les sports que j'aime.. nada.. je me gratte.. et mme si je fais tout pour m'en dsintresser, je suis au courant malgr tout des matchs qui se jouent ainsi que de leurs rsultats..

En gros le souci n'est pas le sport en lui mme, mais tout ce qu'il y a autour..

PS:On trouve des stades partout ( au prix que a cote ).. je suis all sur l'ile de porquerolle, c'est une ile protge.. et bien mme l j'ai trouv un terrain en terre battue avec des cages.. par contre avoir un petit terrain de dirt pour les jeune au prs de n'importe quelle mairie... amusez vous..

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> a peut crever (suivant votre niveau et celui du gars en face...)


Ca peut atteindre de faon non ngligeable l'intgrit de tes neurones  ::aie:: 




> PS:On trouve des stades partout ( au prix que a cote ).. je suis all sur l'ile de porquerolle, c'est une ile protge.. et bien mme l j'ai trouv un terrain en terre battue avec des cages..


Tout est question de mdiatisation et de dure. Le foot a t invent il y a plus d'un sicle et c'est l'un des sports les plus populaires au monde...
[HS] Par ailleurs, Porquerolles est une magnifique le, profitez-en (surtout en VTT) tant que cela est encore possible... [/HS]




> par contre avoir un petit terrain de dirt pour les jeune au prs de n'importe quelle mairie... amusez vous..


Ca c'est vrai, a me rapelle quand j'avais demand  la mairie avec des potes qu'on ait un bout de terrain pour faire du bmx... Ben j'ai eu le temps de finir ma scolarit avant que a soit possible...  ::aie::

----------


## baggie

> En gros le souci n'est pas le sport en lui mme, mais tout ce qu'il y a autour..


Si on enlve les  et les supporters parfois trop fadas, mais que l'on garde que le sport en lui-mme tu n'es donc pas anti foot ?




> PS:On trouve des stades partout ( au prix que a cote ).


Ils ne servent pas uniquement  des matchs de foot pour les plus grands, mais peuvent accueillir d'autres vnements sportifs ou bien compltement diffrents. Cependant, c'est vrai que a cote bien cher x)

----------


## Aitone

J'ai vu Police au Stade de France  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Ils ne servent pas uniquement  des matchs de foot pour les plus grands, mais peuvent accueillir d'autres vnements sportifs ou bien compltement diffrents.


Ca dpend,  la base, un stade de foot, c'est pour accueillir des comptitions et des matches de foot (et rugby). Aprs, pour le stade de France, ils se sont rendu compte que cela allait tre hors de prix, donc ils ont bien jou en le louant pour d'autres types de manifestations afin de rentabiliser un max l'investissement.
Parce qu'il est vrai, que le foot au Stade de France a doit pas dpasser une grosse dizaine de jours/an (hors coupe du monde) et encore... Donc le projet a pu aboutir grce  l'ouverture de nouvelles perspectives afin que l'addition passe mieux auprs du contribuable  ::mrgreen:: 

Il est vrai que l'argent  pourri ce sport et cela est bien dommage...
Mdiatisation+Mondialisation=  ::?:

----------


## baggie

L'argent a pourri le football c'est vrai. Et les salaires que peroivent les joueurs sont tout simplement effarants.

Mais de toute faon, on peut rien faire contre a, et a ne nous empche pas de regarder des matchs, et a ne nous fera pas gagner plus d'argent que si il n'y avait pas tout cet argent rien que pour le foot. Donc bah autant faire avec ce qui est.

Un point ngatif reste quand mme certains supporters il est vrai ...
Et pour ceux qui en ont marre d'entendre parler uniquement de foot, de ne voir que du foot  la tl (c'est faux  ::mrgreen:: ), rien ne vous empche de ne pas la regarder ^^

Quand je demandais aux anti-footeux quel sport ils aimaient, c'est parce que critiquer un sport alors qu'au final ils n'en ont rien  faire du sport en gnral, pourquoi venir parler de a ? oO

----------


## gmotw

Je ne suis contre aucun sport, mme si j'ai une tendance  prfrer le rugby. Par contre je suis contre les supporters. Je ne parle pas du pre qui supporte son fils le dimanche, je parle du supporter qui assiste  tous les matchs de son quipe prfr (srieusement, mon gars, achte-toi une vie) et qui est prs  tuer si on critique son quipe favorite.
Manque de pot, ce genre de supporters se regroupent autour du foot. Et du coup, on a cette mdiatisation  outrance dbile pour un simple sport. Parce que oui, messieurs, a reste un simple sport comme un autre. 
Je prfre voir une danseuse qui fait des pointes. Au moins, il y a de la musique et pas de banderoles du PSG.  ::roll::

----------


## baggie

> messieurs


Hey t'es misogyne ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

> Hey t'es misogyne ?


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mysoginie
Try again.
C'est parce que mes amies sont moins accros que mes amis. (je connais des gars qui ont des banderoles de l'OM au dessus de leur lit, pas de bol pour la compagne)

----------


## baggie

Je disais a simplement comme a, le foot n'est pas uniquement masculin, et il n'y a pas que des hommes dans cette conversation. D'o mon post prcdent.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> (je connais des gars qui ont des banderoles de l'OM au dessus de leur lit, pas de bol pour la compagne)


C'est bien LE club le plus populaire de France, allez l'OM  ::mrgreen::

----------


## millie

> Quand je demandais aux anti-footeux quel sport ils aimaient, c'est parce que critiquer un sport alors qu'au final ils n'en ont rien  faire du sport en gnral, pourquoi venir parler de a ? oO



Il faudrait savoir de quoi on parle.

Vous parlez de sport pour la pratique ou de sport  regarder  la TV.

J'aime beaucoup de sport pour le pratiquer (dont le foot mme si je suis catastrophique), mais pour regarder  la TV je trouve a compltement nase (spcialement le foot  ::aie:: , mais le tour de france, c'est pas mieux  ::mouarf:: )...

----------


## Aitone

ne regardez plus de film, jouez vous mme.
plus de concerts, devenez chanteur ou musicien.

et bien sr pas de foot  la tl non plus, ce n'est bien que quand on le pratique  ::roll::

----------


## baggie

Et les soires entre potes on les fait quand dans ces cas l ? C'est bien  pratiquer mais aussi  regarder de temps en temps quand y'a des beaux matchs quand mme a fait plaisir  voir ^^

----------


## millie

> ne regardez plus de film, jouez vous mme.
> plus de concerts, devenez chanteur ou musicien.



Le cinma et la musique, ce sont diffrents type d'art (enfin, en thorie  ::aie:: ), ce n'est pas du tout pareil. 

j'ai pas dit que de regarder la foot  la TV c'est nase, j'ai dit que j'aimais pas et que je trouvais a nase.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Si si je suis d'accord.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la grce, d'accord les footeux font plus brutes que les danseurs, mais y'a un ct artistique quand on les voit faire certains gestes techniques quand mme, que je prfre  de grandes arabesques ou pointes.


MDR les fouteux font plus brutes que les danseurs... mouai y'a qu'a voir comment ils simulent  la moindre touche un peu trop prs de l'arbitre "aille ma jambeuhhh 
,monsieux l'arbitreeee j'ai mal aillleuh carton mais carton" et bam carton deux secondes aprs le mec qui a mal se lve et va courir pendant encore 45 minutes mouai c'est a si c'est pas un sport de "fiote" le foot ... y'a des moment je compare a avec le jeux d'acteur des catcheurs(le cot artistique sans doute ::lol:: ) remarque dans ce domaine y'a des bon quand mme ^^


fort heuresement pour le foot cela ne ce voi qu'a la tl dans les match intercommune il n'y a pas de simulation donc dire que j'aime pas le foot c'est vrai mais le foot que j'aime pas c'est clair que c'est celui de la tl  et de ce qu'elle en a fait.


le supporter le plus *** du monde est un supporter de foot enfin videmment en gnral y'a toujours des exception qui confirme pas la rgle :

exemple dbile d'un supporter de foot:
-fin du match baston entre supporter
-banderole dbile
-en italie y'en a mme qui arrive a jeter des scooter par dessus les gradin
-l'arbitre conspuer et limite lapider
-crachat entre joueur
-coup de boule entre joueur
-insulte entre joueur


on ne retrouve pas a chez un supporter de rugby ou les deux supporter de chaque quipe a la fin du match se retrouve drrire une bonne bire dans le bar ou ils se ctoient sans problme depuis son dbut, malheureusment c'est en train de changer a cause des mdia les supporter de foot arrive dans les gradins aussi et reproduise la mme chose ...

et on va finir avec la coupe du monde  1998 ouh la la on a eu le droit a 5 ans de on est les meilleurs ont est les plus fort et a rabch tout le temps a chaque match  ce sont les champion ils ont finit par le croire(ils auraient pas du), on avait compris il y'a un trop plein de foot


voila les raisons qui pourrait pouss a ne pas aimer le foot.


aprs j'ai fait du rugby, de la plance  voile(je continue d'ailleur) donc je pense pas tre un non sportif qui ne sait pas ce qu'est que courir pendant  90 minute derrire quelque chose.

*tout a pour dire que le foot de la tlvision c'est de la merde et que rien ne vau un bon foot entre amis sans enjeux et million*

----------


## LooserBoy

> Simple curiosit  ceux qui n'aiment pas le foot : vous aimez quoi comme sports ?


Le sport qui se pratique, generalement  deux, parfois plus ou moins  ::aie:: , dans l'intimit... d'une chambre par exemple...  ::oops:: 

Ne faites pas la guerre!

----------


## gmotw

> Et les soires entre potes on les fait quand dans ces cas l ? C'est bien  pratiquer mais aussi  regarder de temps en temps quand y'a des beaux matchs quand mme a fait plaisir  voir ^^


Tes soires entre ptes, tu les fais quand tu veux.
Et tu trouves un coin d'herbe pour jouer au foot avec tes ptes. Ensuite tu prends une guitare et vous chantez tous ensemble...
Tu vois, tu n'as pas besoin d'une tl pour passer une bonne soire. ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Pour synthtiser un peu et vrifier si j'ai bien compris, ce que vous reprochez au foot, c'est que a attire les beaufs?  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Pour synthtiser un peu et vrifier si j'ai bien compris, ce que vous reprochez au foot, c'est que a attire les beaufs?


Soit ca attire les beaufs, comme tu dis, soit ca rend beaufs.
Je n'ai pas encore de preuves qui affirmerait ou infirmerait cette hypothse.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mathieugut

Il vaut mieux boire une bonne bire devant la tl que de l'eau sur un terrain  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Il vaut mieux boire une bonne bire devant la tl que de l'eau sur un terrain


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## CheryBen

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'y a que dans le foot o on voit des supporters siffler/agresser les joueurs de leur quipe. Srement pour les motiver  faire mieu au prochaine match.

----------


## Aitone

> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'y a que dans le foot o on voit des supporters siffler/agresser les joueurs de leur quipe. Srement pour les motiver  faire mieu au prochaine match.


N'importe quoi... Dans pleins de sports, il y a ce problme : F1, tennis, etc...

Comme le foot est plus mdiatis que les auters, tu 'nentends parler que du foot, mais a arrive partout...

----------


## zodd

> tu n'es donc pas anti foot ?


Evidement que non, je ne suis pas contre tant qu'on ne me l'impose pas..  :;): 




> [HS] Par ailleurs, Porquerolles est une magnifique le, profitez-en (surtout en VTT) tant que cela est encore possible... [/HS]


Le problme c'est qu'on a pas le droit d'y aller avec son matriel  (je l'ai dj fait mais aprs une bonne "ngociation" avec le commandant du bateau) et ensuite on est sens rester sur les chemin de DFCI.. par contre faire table rase pour y mettre un terrain de foot...





> L'argent a pourri le football c'est vrai. Et les salaires que peroivent les joueurs sont tout simplement effarants.
> 
> Mais de toute faon, on peut rien faire contre a, et a ne nous empche pas de regarder des matchs, et a ne nous fera pas gagner plus d'argent que si il n'y avait pas tout cet argent rien que pour le foot. Donc bah autant faire avec ce qui est.
> 
> Un point ngatif reste quand mme certains supporters il est vrai ...
> Et pour ceux qui en ont marre d'entendre parler uniquement de foot, de ne voir que du foot  la tl (c'est faux ), rien ne vous empche de ne pas la regarder ^^


Je ne regarde plus la tl.. ce qui m'embte tant donn que je paye une redevance... pour y voir des choses dont je me fiche.. Et au vu des problmes  financiers de beaucoup de franais et de l'tat lui mme.. le salaire des footballeurs ( entre autre ) pourrait changer un peu les choses.. mme si la je deviens utopique..




> N'importe quoi... Dans pleins de sports, il y a ce problme : F1, tennis, etc...
> 
> Comme le foot est plus mdiatis que les auters, tu 'nentends parler que du foot, mais a arrive partout...


Heu.. moai.. c'est tout de mme beaucoup, plus rare.. le publique de roland garos que j'ai aperut dimanche tait certes un peu trop guind peut tre mais au moins ils ne se crachaient pas dessus..

----------


## Deadpool

A tous ceux qui se plaignent de la sur-mdiatisation du football dans notre contre (je m'adresse donc aux franais l  :;):  ), dites-vous que finalement vous n'tes pas si mal lotis.  :;): 

Pourquoi? 

Et bien tout simplement parce que la ferveur populaire due au football n'est pas si grande que cela en France compare  d'autres pays europens.   ::D: 

Et l vous vous dites, mais il est fou celui-l, qu'est ce qu'il raconte.  ::mouarf:: 

Et pourtant.

Je vais illustrer cela par un exemple avec un pays que je connais bien, le Portugal.

L bas, les enfants sont conditionns ds leur plus jeune ge  supporter l'une des 3 "grandes" quipes de foot portugaise,  savoir Benfica, Sporting et Porto. Et c'est  un tel point que pour leur apprendre le nom des 3 couleurs primaires rouge-vert-bleu, on les leur dsigne plus volontiers sous le nom de Benfica, Sporting et Porto (le rouge tant associ  Benfica, le vert au Sporting et le bleu  Porto) que sous leur nom rel en portugais (pour info rouge se dit vermelho, vert se dit verde et bleu se dit azul).  ::mrgreen:: 

Les matchs de l'quipe nationale, lorsqu'ils sont diffuss  la tlvision totalisent jusqu' 70% d'audience (soit 7M de tlspectateurs sur les 10M d'habitants que compte le Portugal) l ou en France le record d'audience est de je crois 30% (20M de tlspectateurs le soir de la finale 1998 si je ne m'abuse).

Lors de chaque journal tlvis, le football reprsente  chaque fois 20% des sujets traits (chaque soir, on parle de Benfica, Porto, le Sporting ou l'quipe nationale).

Le foot est l'un des principal sujet de conversion des portugais. Une des premires questions que l'on vous posera est de savoir quelle quipe vous soutenez. D'ailleurs, zodd, si en France on te regarde comme un extra terrestre si tu dis que tu ne t'intresse pas au foot, dis toi que l bas on t'enverrais direct  l'asile (j'exagre  peine  ::mrgreen:: ).

Bon voil, c'tait qu'un exemple mais c'tait pour vous montrer que finalement vous n'avez pas tant de raisons de vous plaindre. Dans d'autres pays europens vous vous seriez dj tir une balle.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## millie

Constater qu'il y a pire ailleurs n'est pas une raison pour s'en suffire et ne pas chercher  amliorer sa condition  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

merci Deadpool  ::D:

----------


## zodd

merci millie  ::D:

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Le sport qui se pratique, generalement  deux, parfois plus ou moins , dans l'intimit... d'une chambre par exemple... 
> 
> Ne faites pas la guerre!


ENTIEEERREMENT d'accord !!

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Vous parlez de sport pour la pratique ou de sport  regarder  la TV.


Le but du sport  regarder  la TV est de promouvoir le sport pour la pratique, mme s'il y'a parfois des drappages causs par des gens qui n'ont aucun esprit fairplay.

----------


## nicB

> Arrtez, je suis sur que ce que vous aimez pas, c'est la mdiatisation excessive de ce sport.





> Ben il n'y a pas que la mdiatisation, il y a aussi le fait que les joueurs en rajoute 3 caisses sur une petite faute de rien du tout.


+1

Personnellement je n'aime pas le foot, comme presque tous les sports collectifs, mais de l  dire que c'est dbile... 

Et l chasse vous en pensez quoi ?  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Et l chasse vous en pensez quoi ?


Et l j'imagine 22 joueurs avec des oreilles de lapin et une touffe de poils sur le derrire en train de jouer au centre d'un stade rempli de mecs en tenu de camouflage prt  tirer au moindre faut pas..  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et l j'imagine 22 joueurs avec des oreilles de lapin et une touffe de poils sur le derrire en train de jouer au centre d'un stade rempli de mecs en tenu de camouflage prt  tirer au moindre faut pas..


Ca peut tre un concept  creuser.  ::mouarf::

----------


## alexrtz

> Et l j'imagine 22 joueurs avec des oreilles de lapin et une touffe de poils sur le derrire en train de jouer au centre d'un stade rempli de mecs en tenu de camouflage prt  tirer au moindre faut pas..


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

a peut tre amusant ouais.....mais il faut que les 22 courent aprs une baballe ^^
on pourrait aussi faire des classement par catgorie d'arme, de joueurs, etc...

----------


## mathieugut

::cfou::

----------


## Invit

Si vous aimez ce genre de dlire, je vous conseille de lire Hors Jeu, une nouvelle illustre d'Enki Bilal : 
http://livre.fnac.com/a1849003/Bilal...To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0
Ca raconte les drives du foot dans le futur.

Si je me souviens bien, dans l'Arbre des Possibles de Werber, il y a une nouvelle du mme genre.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> 


pour ce qui est de mon cas je confirme ^^

----------


## zodd

on pourrait piger le terrain aussi.. avec les fosses remplie de pic.. lacher des animaux froces.. revenir au bon vieux temps quoi...  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> on pourrait piger le terrain aussi.. avec les fosses remplie de pic.. lacher des animaux froces.. revenir au bon vieux temps quoi...


On revient  l'poque romaine l, la socit a "un peu" chang depuis  ::mrgreen:: 
Remarque l, les gladiat.. euh les footballeurs mriteraient bien leurs salaires levs s'ils arrivent  survivre  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

C'est amusant: tous les 2 ans ce dbat ressort  ::mrgreen:: 
Ca prouve dj une chose: l'importance du foot en France.

Personnellement, ce que je n'aime pas dans le foot, c'est la comptition. Que l'on retrouve, bien videmment, dans tous les autres sports. C'est pourquoi je ne manque jamais un occasion de faire un pti foot entre copain, mais que je n'irai jamais m'inscrire dans un club.

La comptition est pour moi LE bug de l'humanit. La comptition nous parait naturelle  nous, qui baignons dedans depuis notre naissance - elle est (malheureusement) prsente  tous les niveaux - mais j'ai eu l'heur de connaitre et mme de vivre dans des ethnies qui ignoraient tout de la comptition. C'est pour rpondre, par avance,  ceux qui vont me rtorquer que la comptition est naturelle chez l'tre humain.

Dans le foot, on condamne souvent l'aspect "chauvinisme". D'aprs certains, le sport serait mme gnrateur de nationalisme. Moi je crois que c'est la comptition qui cre ces drives. Car lorsqu'il y a _comptition_, il y a _adversaires_ (ou _concurents_), et il faut alors choisir son camp. Et choisir son camp c'est quivalent (logiquement parlant)  exclure ceux qui ne son pas dans le notre.

Ensuite, je comprend parfaitement que l'on puisse apprcier le spectacle d'un match de foot. Chacun a sa propre apprciation de l'esthtique, je crois que cela ne se discute pas. Certains aiment les films gore, dont moi  ::aie::  (et j'ai toute une thorie l-dessus), cela parait incroyable pour certains, mais c'est ainsi. Chacun ses gots, c'est subjectif.

Quant au fait que le foot est invitable en priode d'Euro ou du Mondial, je suis d'accord, et c'est assez nervant effectivement. Mais n'est-ce pas galement le cas pour d'autres choses? Par exemple, moi je suis autrement plus remont envers les publicits  carractre pornographique qui sont vomies dans nos rues. Quand je passe  ct d'un kiosque  journaux, o l'on voit en vitrine, presque grandeur nature, une crature mi-femme mi-plastique, nue, les jambes cartes, qui se fourre un doigt dans le ***, etc... Et de manire gnrale, la publicit est pour moi bien plus aggressive et bien plus difficile  supporter que ce genre de manifestations "populaires". Et  il y a beaucoup d'autres choses qui nous sont imposes, et que nous subissons sans rien dire. Alors pourquoi le foot?

----------


## mathieugut

Sans comptitions nous serions encore  l'age de pierre, c'est ce qui fait avancer le monde  :;):

----------


## r0d

Pas mal. Je peux en faire des comme a moi aussi:
_Sans comptitions nous serions tous heureux et il n'y aurait plus de misre dans le monde._
Ou encore:
_Sans grobluk dans le triplongue, il n'y aurait plus de rezoueg dans la chtribure._
Ces phrases ne sont pas plus rfutables que la tienne, pour la bonne raison qu'elles n'ont aucun sens.




> J'affirme premptoirement que toute affirmation premptoire est fausse.


Et je rajouterai que j'en ai le droit.

----------


## Aitone

> Sans comptitions nous serions encore  l'age de pierre, c'est ce qui fait avancer le monde


 :8O:  faudra m'expliquer pourquoi

----------


## millie

> faudra m'expliquer pourquoi


Je paris cent sous que la conqute spatiale va arriver sur la table  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

ou la course  l'armement

----------


## millie

> ou la course  l'armement


Au niveau avancement des technologies, je sais pas si c'est une rfrence cet exemple  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Je paris cent sous que la conqute spatiale va arriver sur la table


On appelle a les LEGOS  ::mrgreen:: 

comment a c'est pas drle... bon okok je  ::arrow:: 
 ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Au niveau avancement des technologies, je sais pas si c'est une rfrence cet exemple


D'un ct, sans la course  l'armement, on n'aurait pas les avions. Et s'il n'y avait pas eu de calculs complexes  faire pour la construction d'une bombe nuclaire, on n'aurait pas d'ordinateurs non plus.
C'est triste  dire, mais c'est pendant les guerres que les plus grandes dcouvertes sont faites.
(Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec le foot, dsole)

----------


## millie

> D'un ct, sans la course  l'armement, on n'aurait pas les avions. Et s'il n'y avait pas eu de calculs complexes  faire pour la construction d'une bombe nuclaire, on n'aurait pas d'ordinateurs non plus.
> C'est triste  dire, mais c'est pendant les guerres que les plus grandes dcouvertes sont faites.
> (Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec le foot, dsole)


Si il avait dit : Un autre exemple est les avances technologiques en temps de guerre.

J'aurais ok, il y a des choses vraiment utiles dans la vie de tous les jours :
- avanc au niveau gnie civil et construction (dj au temps des romains avec la construction de grand axe, d'aqueducs... pour des raisons militaires  l'origine) a permis au commerce d'voluer etc.
- avanc mathmatiques : comme la Recherche Oprationnelle durant la seconde guerre mondiale... qui reste trs utilis de nos jours
- etc.

Il y a beaucoup d'exemple d'volution pendant la guerre, c'est dommage que le seul exemple cit soit l'armement qui n'est pas le plus pertinent.

Effectivement, on s'loigne du foot => alors, la comptition dans le foot fait il que l'on ne soit plus  l'age de pierre  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

En fait, la question que je voulais poser c'est:
Est-ce que le foot avec une pierre, selon l'age de Pierre, implique que la comptition fait bugger la guerre de faon premptoire?
C'est pourtant simple...  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Effectivement, on s'loigne du foot => alors, la comptition dans le foot fait il que l'on ne soit plus  l'age de pierre


Je pense que oui, il a fallu se dplacer pour rencontrer d'autres joueurs et savoir quels taient les meilleurs .La pierre tait assez lourde et par consquent difficile  transporter. Si l'on rajoute  a que cela faisait mal aux pieds quand les matches s'enchanaient...
L'Homme a donc opt pour le cuir pour la confection des ballons  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Le sujet n'est pas le foot mais les erreurs de 2008  ::aie::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> les erreurs de 2008


&&



> [Error2008]


Dans le monde anglophone donc  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Le sujet n'est pas le foot mais les erreurs de 2008


l'homme pouvant tre vu comme une erreur de la nature, le foot comme une erreur de l'homme... je vous laisse mditer sur la suite de cette phrase.. ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

De plus, le chien est le meilleur ami de l'homme, et la baballe est la meilleure amie du chien.
Peut-on concluse que la baballe est la meilleure amie de l'homme? Puisqu'aprs tout, les amis de mes amis sont mes amis. ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'aime votre raisonnement....
car si on pousse un peu le raisonnement la baballe tant directement la meilleure amie du footballeur on pourrait en conclure que le footballeur est un chien...et donc que le footballeur est le meilleur ami de l'homme

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Comment s'apelle cette figure de style dj? ::aie::

----------


## baggie

Un syllogisme ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Comment s'apelle cette figure de style dj?


Plus prcisment, ce n'est pas une figure de style mais un raisonnement logique (pouvant conduire  des paradoxes comme ici  ::aie:: ).

----------


## gmotw

Mais le chien hrite du loup. Et on sait que l'homme est un loup pour l'homme.

----------


## magicbisous-nours

c'est quel 'philosophe' grec dj qui aimait bien faire a ??



> Ce qui est rare est cher
> un cheval bon march est rare
> donc un cheval bon march est cher


ou encore



> plus il y a gruyre plus il y a de trou
> plus il y a de trou moins il y a de gruyre
> donc plus il y a de gruyre moins il y a de gruyre

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Plus prcisment, ce n'est pas une figure de style mais un raisonnement logique (pouvant conduire  des paradoxes comme ici ).


Oui je me suis mal exprim, je voulais parler de rhtorique et j'ai retrouv le nom:
C'est un syllogisme  ::aie:: 




> c'est quel 'philosophe' grec dj qui aimait bien faire a ??


Socrates

----------


## r0d

En fait, un syllogisme, c'est quand le raisonnement est exact ( par exemple: A => B et B => C  donc  A => C ).
Ce que vous faites l sont des paralogismes: a ressemble  des syllogismes,  ceci prs que ces raisonnements sont faux... ce qui n'implique pas, en revanche, que les conclusions sont fausses  :;):

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> En fait, un syllogisme, c'est quand le raisonnement est exact ( par exemple: A => B et B => C donc A => C ).
> Ce que vous faites l sont des paralogismes: a ressemble  des syllogismes,  ceci prs que ces raisonnements sont faux... ce qui n'implique pas, en revanche, que les conclusions sont fausses


C'tait soit l'un soit l'autre  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> c'est quel 'philosophe' grec dj qui aimait bien faire a ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ce qui est rare est cher
> un cheval bon march est rare
> donc un cheval bon march est cher
> ...


Ce sont typiquement des paralogismes rhtoriques ( par opposition aux paralogismes logiques, car l'erreur de ces raisonnement provient de l'interprtation des mots et non d'un erreur de logique ).

----------


## millie

> Ce sont typiquement des paralogismes rhtoriques ( par opposition aux paralogismes logiques, car l'erreur de ces raisonnement provient de l'interprtation des mots et non d'un erreur de logique ).


Ca a plutt l'air d'tre une erreur dans les hypothses.

La proposition (Si ce qui est rare est cher et si un cheval bon march est rare, alors un cheval bon march est cher) est vrai. Notamment car "Ce qui est rare est cher" est faux. Du coup, comme, (FAUX=>FAUX) est vrai, la proposition est vrai

----------


## r0d

En fait oui, tu as raison. J'ai fais l une erreur classique: j'ai trop vite imput l'erreur de raisonnement  une erreur d'interprtation smantique (rhtorique donc), mais c'est bel et bien une des hypothses de dpart qui est fausse.

----------


## mathieugut

::cfou::

----------


## bakaneko

> 


On est sur la Taverne de DvP, tu esprais quoi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Caro-Line

> En fait oui, tu as raison. J'ai fais l une erreur classique: j'ai trop vite imput l'erreur de raisonnement  une erreur d'interprtation smantique (rhtorique donc), mais c'est bel et bien une des hypothses de dpart qui est fausse.


Ben oui le gruyre n'a pas de trous, c'est l'emmental qui en a... ::aie::  Faudrait arrter maintenant de dire des btises !

Sinon perso je trouve bien que quelqu'un ait cr ce thread pour viter que les anti-foot aillent polluer le sujet sur le foot
(alors que les gens qui aiment le foot viennent polluer ici : c'est pas bien  ::nono:: )

Donc moi je dis bravo  Zodd :  ::bravo::

----------


## Aitone

> (alors que les gens qui aiment le foot viennent polluer ici : c'est pas bien )


 ::oops::

----------


## r0d

mouarf  ::D: 

je suis all polluer un peu sur le topic des footeux aussi... un peu pour l'instant, mais attendez que la France soit limine, je pourrai me lcher!  ::aie:: 

note: je met un copyright sur ce troll, vous croyez que j'ai une chance de devenir millionaire en moins d'une semaine?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> mouarf 
> 
> je suis all polluer un peu sur le topic des footeux aussi... un peu pour l'instant, mais attendez que la France soit limine, je pourrai me lcher! 
> 
> note: je met un copyright sur ce troll, vous croyez que j'ai une chance de devenir millionaire en moins d'une semaine?


Tu connais Murphy?  ::lol:: 

En attendant l'limination de la France tu vas la faire gagner cet Euro.  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Tu connais Murphy? 
> 
> En attendant l'limination de la France tu vas la faire gagner cet Euro.


Bon sang! Mais c'est bien sr!
Il faudrait donc esprer que la France gagne pour esprer qu'elle perde?
Mais j'espre quand mme pour qu'elle perde  ce moment l. Donc ce serait plus efficace d'esprer que la France perde pour esprer qu'elle gagne pour esprer qu'elle perde!
(Oui, je suis un peu fatigue en ce moment, les voisins qui tirent la chasse  1h,  puis  6h30 et ce tous les jours, tout a...  ::(: )

----------


## LooserBoy

::koi:: 



> (Oui, je suis un peu fatigue en ce moment, les voisins qui tirent la chasse  1h,  puis  6h30 et ce tous les jours, tout a... )


Tu vis dans leur Wc?  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

> Tu vis dans leur Wc?


En tout cas, c'est l'impression que j'ai  6h30 du mat quand le dlicat bruit d'un troupeau de mammouths en rut me rveille en sursaut.  ::aie:: 
(bon sang, en fait il y a peut-tre vraiment un troupeau de mammouths en rut qui passe  ct de mon lit  :8O: )

----------


## r0d

Pas mal la contrepeterie  :;):

----------


## yann2

Error2008 : 130 posts (131 maintenant)
Euro2008 : 122 posts

Arf ! Error2008 a une petite avance ! Mais la coupe n'est pas encore gagne et Euro2008 pourrait bien rejoindre son rival...

Ici Nantes,  vous les studio.

PS : y en a marre des anti footeux qui n'arrtent pas de parler de foot  ::D:  (moi aussi je pose un copyright sur ce troll)

----------


## Loceka

> En fait oui, tu as raison. J'ai fais l une erreur classique: j'ai trop vite imput l'erreur de raisonnement  une erreur d'interprtation smantique (rhtorique donc), mais c'est bel et bien une des hypothses de dpart qui est fausse.


En fait, comme le dit trs clairement Kant dans _Vers la paix perpetuelle_ :



> de mme que dans un syllogisme l'universel de la majeure ne peut tre en mme temps dans la mineure la subsomption du particulier sous l'universel


Ce qui en d'autre termes veut dire que si on inverse les premisses (mineure et majeure), le syllogisme n'a plus valeur de vrit (on essaye de tirer d'un sous-ensemble une gnralit sur l'ensemble au lieu de dire qu'un sous-ensemble possde une proprit parce qu'un sur-ensemble la possde aussi).

Edit :
J'avais rien compris  ce bouquin, qui est tout crit dans ce style-l, mais j'avais ador cette phrase et j'ai toujours eu du mal  la replacer (et  m'en souvenir...), je sais pas pourquoi.  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Error2008 : 130 posts (131 maintenant)
> Euro2008 : 122 posts
> 
> Arf ! Error2008 a une petite avance ! Mais la coupe n'est pas encore gagne et Euro2008 pourrait bien rejoindre son rival...
> 
> Ici Nantes,  vous les studio.
> 
> PS : y en a marre des anti footeux qui n'arrtent pas de parler de foot  (moi aussi je pose un copyright sur ce troll)


Et pourtant Error2008 est n seulement le 09/06/2008, 11h01 alors que Euro2008 est n   06/06/2008, 17h11.. soit 3 jours d'avances.. ::king::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Pas mal la contrepeterie


quelle contreptrie??? dsol je suis assez nul pour en trouver....
'mis  part les plus connues : je vous laisse le choix dans la date par exemple)

----------


## zodd

bon bin puisque certaines personnes ont dcid de mal noter cette discussion ( pourquoi attendre du fairplay de la part de fans de foot.. ::aie:: ), je me suis laiss envahir malgr moi l'instant d'un moment par un sentiment de comption et me suis empress d'aller noter l'autre discution.. 
Comme je m'en veux.. je vais de ce pas me flageller.. ::aie::

----------


## Caro-Line

C'est p grave  ::calin:: 
Allez, je t'ai mis 5 toiles.

Bien que l'intrt de noter des discussions dans la taverne me paraisse, hum, inutile  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

j'ai mis 5 toiles aussi et m'en vais en mettre 0 sur l'autre ^^...autant utiliser les armes de l'ennemi contre lui ^^
mais je suis d'accord avec Caro pour l'utilit de noter les discu de la taverne

----------


## alexrtz

> j'ai mis 5 toiles aussi et m'en vais en mettre 0 sur l'autre ^^...autant utiliser les armes de l'ennemi contre lui ^^
> mais je suis d'accord avec Caro pour l'utilit de noter les discu de la taverne


Pareil.

----------


## HelpmeMM

et voila un vote positif de plus  4 toile ce qui nous met aussi en tte face a euro  2008


de toute faon le foot c'est juste un sport fdrateur fait pour faire rver les gens et qu'ils oublient de penss que l'tat il est mchant et qu'il leur pompe tout leur fric...


comment a une dent contre l'tat moi ???

----------


## Satch

Bon, j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu ( peu prs la moiti), mais je profite de l'occasion pour y aller de mon petit coup de gueule bi-annuel.

Je n'ai vu personne dans le dbut du topic s'nerver contre ces fameux coups de  klaxon.
Hier,  Lausanne, le Portugal se qualifie  20H00 pour les phases finales.
Coups de klaxons pendant 4 heures (super quand on a un gamin de 10 mois...).
Bon,  la limite, c'est les phases finales, ok. Mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'au moindre match, des dgnrs (oui, j'ose) sortent leur 205 tune de jacky pour aller vomir leur "joie" dans les oreilles de ceux qui s'en contrefoutent, alors que ledis match ne marque pas une tape dcisive dans la comptition... C'est un peu comme si on actionnait les sirnes chaque fois qu'un tennisman gagne un point.

J'aime dire ce que je pense franchement, et l j'ai envie de dire que je trouve a ridicule et abruti.
Je me suis toujours demand d'ailleurs si cette "joie" tait relle, ou si dans le fond c'est pas juste un prtexte pour se dfouler. Dans les 2 cas, je trouve a con de toutes faons.

Fans de foot klaxonneurs, je vous hais.

----------


## BornBanane

Viens en France, t'es tranquille niveau klaxon  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

y'a 2 ans, en Allemagne, j'ai pass ma lune de miel  Mnich. J'aurais tu les Argentins pour avoir perdu en quart contre les locaux. La nuit entire en concert de klaxon.....pas moyen de se concentrer.....sauvages!

----------


## bakaneko

> y'a 2 ans, en Allemagne, j'ai pass ma lune de miel  Mnich. J'aurais tu les Argentins pour avoir perdu en quart contre les locaux. La nuit entire en concert de klaxon.....pas moyen de se concentrer.....sauvages!


Fallait pas se marier en pleine coupe du monde  ::D: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> La nuit entire en concert de klaxon.....pas moyen de se concentrer.....sauvages!


C'tait peut tre pour vous souhaitez plein de bonheur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

Ils avaient peut-tre peur que tu te reproduises.  ::aie::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> La nuit entire en concert de klaxon.....pas moyen de se concentrer.....sauvages!


parce que tu as besoin de te concentrer toi???
enfin moi je dis a je dis rien ...

----------


## sylvain.cool

> j'ai mis 5 toiles aussi et m'en vais en mettre 0 sur l'autre ^^...autant utiliser les armes de l'ennemi contre lui ^^
> mais je suis d'accord avec Caro pour l'utilit de noter les discu de la taverne


Ah ouais??!!

Ben pareil (dans l'autre sens).

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> Ah ouais??!!
> 
> Ben pareil (dans l'autre sens).


il me semblait avoir lu 'cool' dans ton pseudo.....
 ::yaisse2:: c'est fou ce que je m'amuse dans ce topic  ::yaisse2::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> c'est fou ce que je m'amuse dans ce topic


T'as vraiment rien d'autre  faire??
Va travailler un peu au lieu de glander (dit un pauvre tudiant qui sche les cours).




> pourquoi attendre du fairplay de la part de fans de foot..


C'est le principe mme de ce jeu (pourquoi ne pas l'avoir mis dans les rgles?).

----------


## alexrtz

> C'est le principe mme de ce jeu (pourquoi ne pas l'avoir mis dans les rgles?).


Parce que les joueurs de foot ne savent pas lire  ::D:  (parat que c'est aussi le cas pour un certain nombre de leurs supporters :p)

----------


## zodd

> Ah ouais??!!
> 
> Ben pareil (dans l'autre sens).


Ha ouais, dit il style "ils ont os".. mais a n'est pas nous qui avons commen...  ::roll::

----------


## FloGig

> Bon, j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu ( peu prs la moiti), mais je profite de l'occasion pour y aller de mon petit coup de gueule bi-annuel.
> 
> Je n'ai vu personne dans le dbut du topic s'nerver contre ces fameux coups de  klaxon.
> Hier,  Lausanne, le Portugal se qualifie  20H00 pour les phases finales.
> Coups de klaxons pendant 4 heures (super quand on a un gamin de 10 mois...).
> Bon,  la limite, c'est les phases finales, ok. Mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'au moindre match, des dgnrs (oui, j'ose) sortent leur 205 tune de jacky pour aller vomir leur "joie" dans les oreilles de ceux qui s'en contrefoutent, alors que ledis match ne marque pas une tape dcisive dans la comptition... C'est un peu comme si on actionnait les sirnes chaque fois qu'un tennisman gagne un point.
> 
> J'aime dire ce que je pense franchement, et l j'ai envie de dire que je trouve a ridicule et abruti.
> Je me suis toujours demand d'ailleurs si cette "joie" tait relle, ou si dans le fond c'est pas juste un prtexte pour se dfouler. Dans les 2 cas, je trouve a con de toutes faons.
> ...


J'apporte ma pierre au topic (maintenant que je peux crire dans la taverne autant en profiter  :;):  ) Et je suis d'accord avec toi : heureusement que j'habite pas dans une grande ville parce que j'aurai pt un cble... Hier juste  la fin du match Suisse - Turquie, il y avait dj 4 voitures  la suite qui klaxonnait  tout va... j'ai craint le pire mais finalement rien  ::aie::  Mais je me demande ce qui les motive : humilier les adversaires en affichant leur joie??? Ou em****** ceux que a n'intresse pas cote que cote??? Parce que d'accord ils sont gagn on est content pour eux... Mais ils ne peuvent pas fter la victoire sans faire ch*** le monde???

Je me suis intress au foot de la coupe du monde 1998  la suivante en 2002, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais la dfaite de la France m'a compltement vaccin  ::aie::  
Ce qui m'nerve le plus c'est l'attitude gnral comme quoi si tu ne regarde pas le foot t'es un attard... Quand on voit l'affaire de la banderole des supporters du PSG, on se demande o ils sont vraiment...  ::roll::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Quand on voit l'affaire de la banderole des supporters du PSG, on se demande o ils sont vraiment...


Faut pas gnraliser, des cons et des dbiles profonds y en a certes, mais pas une majorit  :;):

----------


## FloGig

> Faut pas gnraliser, des cons et des dbiles profonds y en a certes, mais pas une majorit


Je sais je sais... mais qu'avec le foot que certaines rencontres genre OM - PSG sont sous trs haute surveillance (Encore le PSG??? C'est bizarre  ::aie::  ).

----------


## Commodore

le problme est (encore) les mdias: y'a pas plus de con**rds dans le foot qu'aiileurs, mais ceux du foot sont bien mieux mdiatiss que leurs confrres d'autres domaines  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Faut pas gnraliser, des cons et des dbiles profonds y en a certes, mais pas une majorit


Je dirais le contraire.. c'est une belle majorit.. et au milieu on trouve quelques passionns tranquilles..

----------


## mathieugut

Ceux qui se plaignent des magouilles du foot... allez donc voir du ct de la F1  ::aie:: 

Moi le truc qui me tue c'est les gens qui en ce moment mme critique l'quipe de France  tout va... Et lorsqu'ils arivent  partir des quarts de finale, l, tout d'un coup c'est plus la mme  ::P:

----------


## Commodore

y'en a qui tiennent bon jusqu' la finale  ::mouarf::

----------


## gmotw

> Ceux qui se plaignent des magouilles du foot... allez donc voir du ct de la F1 
> 
> Moi le truc qui me tue c'est les gens qui en ce moment mme critique l'quipe de France  tout va... Et lorsqu'ils arivent  partir des quarts de finale, l, tout d'un coup c'est plus la mme


Pourtant du dbut  la fin, ils ne seront pas devenu plus intelligent. ::aie:: 
C'est pas comme si  chaque but marqu tu gagnes de l'XP et quand tu gagnes le match, chaque footballeur prend un niveau.
( quand les chaussures avec +1 en dribble et les maillots qui augmentent ta comptence furtif?  ::D: )

----------


## Commodore

> Pourtant du dbut  la fin, ils ne seront pas devenu plus intelligent.
> C'est pas comme si  chaque but marqu tu gagnes de l'XP et quand tu gagnes le match, chaque footballeur prend un niveau.
> ( quand les chaussures avec +1 en dribble et les maillots qui augmentent ta comptence furtif? )


demande  Zidane, il avait achet les chaussures Technique+5 et le crne koudboul+6  ::aie::

----------


## FloGig

> Ceux qui se plaignent des magouilles du foot... allez donc voir du ct de la F1 
> 
> Moi le truc qui me tue c'est les gens qui en ce moment mme critique l'quipe de France  tout va... Et lorsqu'ils arivent  partir des quarts de finale, l, tout d'un coup c'est plus la mme


Typiquement le Mondial 2006... et au final ce sont 2 quipes qu'on disait finies (l'Italie aussi  l'poque tait fortement critique) qui vont en finale...

De toutes faons je ne pense pas que la France ira pas en quart (J'ai pas vu France - Roumanie, mais vu les impressions et ce que les Pays-Bas ont fait...) mais qu'importe??? C'est plus le foot qui leur fait gagner des millions, c'est la pub...

(Ce qui m'a fait beaucoup rire, ce sont les joueurs du PSG qui demandent une prime afin qu'ils jouent mieux pour le maintien en ligue 1... tiens ENCORE le PSG???  ::aie:: )

----------


## Deadpool

> Je dirais le contraire.. c'est une belle majorit.. et au milieu on trouve quelques passionns tranquilles..


Dans ce cas, la majorit des anti-foot ne sont que des rabat-joie rleurs parmi lesquels on trouve seulement quelques personnes tolrantes.

 ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## zodd

> Ceux qui se plaignent des magouilles du foot... allez donc voir du ct de la F1 
> 
> Moi le truc qui me tue c'est les gens qui en ce moment mme critique l'quipe de France  tout va... Et lorsqu'ils arivent  partir des quarts de finale, l, tout d'un coup c'est plus la mme


c'est sur que l'argumentation de dire, y a toujours pire..  ::roll:: 

Par contre mme en final.. bin heu .. m'en fou.. ::aie:: 

De mme que les groupes de musique que j'aime aller voir en concert, je n'ai jamais fais la groupie  aller demander un autographe, et dans ma passion qu'est le VTT, j'adore mater des videos mais c'est tout juste si je connais le nom du champion du monde de descente.. en fait j'aime beaucoup de chose, mais de l  en faire un culte.. ::roll::

----------


## zodd

> Dans ce cas, la majorit des anti-foot ne sont que des rabat-joie rleurs parmi lesquels on trouve seulement quelques personnes tolrantes.


a ressemble aux rpliques qu'on entend dans les dbat fumeurs/non fumeurs..  ::lol::

----------


## FloGig

> a ressemble aux rpliques qu'on entend dans les dbat fumeurs/non fumeurs..


LE TABAC C'EST TABOU ON EN VIENDRA TOUS A BOUT!!!

Pardon aux familles tout a...  ::oops::

----------


## Commodore

c'est marrant: chaque fois qu'un topic sur le foot apparat, son double malfique apparat peu de temps aprs

 ::mouarf2::

----------


## FloGig

> c'est marrant: chaque fois qu'un topic sur le foot apparat, son double malfique apparat peu de temps aprs


T'es sur que le double malfique c'est pas le topic sur le foot??? 

 ::dehors::

----------


## mathieugut

C'est les anti-foot qui veulent faire voir qu'ils existent de peur qu'on les laisse de ct  ::P: 

Entre nous, vous auriez mieux fait de crer un topic sur le sport qui vous interesse (ou une autre comptition), plutt que de faire une discussion qui est pratiquemment la mme que l'autre (au fond)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> c'est marrant: chaque fois qu'un topic sur le foot apparat, son double malfique apparat peu de temps aprs


Parce que y'a que les fouteux qui acceptent des critiques  l'encontre de ce sport de nobles.  ::aie:: 
Ca permet en mme temps de perfectionner ce sport .

----------


## zodd

> C'est les anti-foot qui veulent faire voir qu'ils existent de peur qu'on les laisse de ct 
> 
> Entre nous, vous auriez mieux fait de crer un topic sur le sport qui vous interesse (ou une autre comptition), plutt que de faire une discussion qui est pratiquemment la mme que l'autre (au fond)


dj fait mais nous n'tions que trois  y participer..  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

J'ai mme pas encore vu un seul match de notre quipe nationale que celle-ci se fait dj liminer. C'est con a  ::aie:: 

De toute faon cette anne c'est le Brsil qui va gagner l'euro

----------


## lper

Pour rappel....



> Le rugby est un sport de voyou jou par des gentlemen.Le foot est un sport de gentleman jou par des voyoux...

----------


## gmotw

D'un ct, quand tu vois les monstres qu'ils ont au rugby, t'as pas vraiment envie de leur balancer des fumignes. Chabal qui te plaque, tu passes combien de temps  l'hosto?  ::D:  ( ct, Zidane avec son coup de boule, c'est de la gnognotte)

----------


## nicB

Bon, ce soir c'est le grand soir.

Allez les bleus vous allez gagner !
Bonne chance les bleus !

Qu'est ce qui pourrait porter malheur encore ?  ::P:

----------


## BainE

En meme temps l italie joue en bleu aussi

----------


## r0d

> Bon, ce soir c'est le grand soir.


Tu es sr de ce que tu dis?  ::mrgreen::  

 ::arrow::  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Grand_Soir

Bon c'tait trs con comme blague... ok... dsol  ::oops::

----------


## nicB

Haha pas mal.  ::lol:: 
Remarque, c'est une solution...  :;): 

A part a, je zappe pour voir o en est le match, et hop au mme moment la France se prend un but. Je vais zapper toute la soire.  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

mdr !!! heeeeeehooooooo .. !!!  
un pote vient de m'appeler trop degut.. 4  1 .. belle branle.. je lui ai demand si c'tait les pays bas qui avaient marqu contre leur camps.. mme lui a rigol et a demand  l'assemble si c'tait le cas..lol  ::king:: 

enfin on est un peu dbarrass... mme si les pubs vont rester..

----------


## Deadpool

Je crois que c'est pas encore perdu pour la France mme si a va tre trs difficile.  :;):

----------


## zodd

t'es fou c'est la premire fois que je voyais mon pote sans son maillot de l'quipe de France un soir de match.. lol

----------


## Deadpool

L encore, je m'tonne du manque de commentaires acerbes des anti-foot par rapport  la svre dculotte qu' prise la France hier.  ::lol:: 

Vous avez eu piti ou quoi?  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Satch

Non, mais on s'en dsintresse totalement, voila tout...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Non, mais on s'en dsintresse totalement, voila tout...


Pourquoi tais-je sr de te retrouver sur ce thread ? lol

----------


## gege2061

> L encore, je m'tonne du manque de commentaires acerbes des anti-foot par rapport  la svre dculotte qu' prise la France hier. 
> 
> Vous avez eu piti ou quoi?





> Non, mais on s'en dsintresse totalement, voila tout...


+1 Comment veux tu qu'on soit au courant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> L encore, je m'tonne du manque de commentaires acerbes des anti-foot par rapport  la svre dculotte qu' prise la France hier. 
> 
> Vous avez eu piti ou quoi?


Bon, 'a dj t dit 2 fois, mais croyais-tu qu'on allait regarder le match juste pour dire "chouette, la France a perdu" ? (c'est vrai que les rsultats du match doivent se trouver partout sur internet mais bon, quand on ne s'y intresse pas - et la flemme aidant - on ne pense pas  les regarder)

----------


## Deadpool

Dans ce cas, je crois qu'on a trouv la conclusion de ce sujet.  :;): 

Bonne journe  vous.  ::D:

----------


## alexrtz

> Non, mais on s'en dsintresse totalement, voila tout...


Pas mieux  ::):

----------


## millie

> Pas mieux


Le point intressant, c'est que les mdias nous saoulent moins avec a.

----------


## zodd

a veut dire qu'ils vont gagner moins d'argent?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> a veut dire qu'ils vont gagner moins d'argent?


ouais ils ont une diffrence de dix euros je crois ou un truc comme a  ::aie::

----------


## FloGig

Je propose que tout le monde prie tous les soirs pour la victoire de la Roumanie sur les Pays-Bas. On arriverait  une situation unique : les 2 finalistes de la dernire Coupe du Monde out, un match qui servirai  rien autre qu' faire suer nos millionnaires en short, et un retour  la normale en France (et en Italie aussi) prmatur  ::aie:: .

----------


## magicbisous-nours

On peut pas  cause de la Loi de Murphy....c'est expliqu un peu au-dessus....
il faudrait  la limite prier pour qu'au contraire ils gagnent tous les deux....

----------


## FloGig

> On peut pas  cause de la Loi de Murphy....c'est expliqu un peu au-dessus....
> il faudrait  la limite prier pour qu'au contraire ils gagnent tous les deux....


J'avais pronostiquer un 3-1 en faveur des Pays-Bas sur l'autre topic (ceux des vilains-pas-bo-qui-aime-le-foot  ::mouarf:: ), on m'a aussi invoquer la loi de Murphy ... on connat le rsultat  ::roll::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

ok je m'incline  :;):

----------


## Invit

> il faudrait  la limite prier pour qu'au contraire ils gagnent tous les deux....


Ca c'est pas possible. Les Pays-Bas sont qualifis quoi qu'il arrive et il n'y a que deux places.

----------


## el_slapper

ou encore mieux : Italiens et Franais se neutralisent....pendant que les coiffeurs Hollandais mettent 2-0 aux Roumains; qui se qualifient sans avoir gagn, avec 2 misrables points. Et c'est mon pronostic(j'ai sans doute tort, mais a me fait marrer).

----------


## Commodore

et c'est pourtant fort possible  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Bon, j'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu ( peu prs la moiti), mais je profite de l'occasion pour y aller de mon petit coup de gueule bi-annuel.
> 
> Je n'ai vu personne dans le dbut du topic s'nerver contre ces fameux coups de  klaxon.
> Hier,  Lausanne, le Portugal se qualifie  20H00 pour les phases finales.
> Coups de klaxons pendant 4 heures (super quand on a un gamin de 10 mois...).
> Bon,  la limite, c'est les phases finales, ok. Mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'au moindre match, des dgnrs (oui, j'ose) sortent leur 205 tune de jacky pour aller vomir leur "joie" dans les oreilles de ceux qui s'en contrefoutent, alors que ledis match ne marque pas une tape dcisive dans la comptition... C'est un peu comme si on actionnait les sirnes chaque fois qu'un tennisman gagne un point.
> 
> J'aime dire ce que je pense franchement, et l j'ai envie de dire que je trouve a ridicule et abruti.
> Je me suis toujours demand d'ailleurs si cette "joie" tait relle, ou si dans le fond c'est pas juste un prtexte pour se dfouler. Dans les 2 cas, je trouve a con de toutes faons.
> ...


Oui mais les fans franais ne sont pas diffrents des autres fans. 
Par exemple : France - Bresil 2006
Le bordel qu'il y'avait ds la rue ce jour la. Meme les conducteurs de rer klaxonnaient ce jour la  ::aie::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> J'ai mme pas encore vu un seul match de notre quipe nationale que celle-ci se fait dj liminer. C'est con a 
> 
> De toute faon cette anne c'est le Brsil qui va gagner l'euro


 ::mouarf::

----------


## HelpmeMM

si je rcapitule 

france-pay bas 4-1
france roumanie 0-0
pays bas -italie 3-0
france italie ?
italie roumanie 1-1
pays bas roumanie ?


bref moi je dit c'est les roumains que vont passer rien que pour dgout les footeux

en plus ils sont donns favoris
http://www.meilleurescotes.com/Breve...mpent-ils.html




> Pourtant, les bookmakers sont unanimes et donnent tous les Roumains favoris.

----------


## zodd

je viens de croiser des potes... vu leurs ttes... ::mouarf::

----------


## mathieugut

On va ouvrir un post sur la F1, comme vous pouvez plus raler sur le foot vous pourrez le faire sur la F1  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zodd

bah la F1,  part certains dimanches aprem, j'en entend rarement parler.. personne ne me saoule avec..

----------


## mathieugut

Un post sur les manifestations alors, a c'est tous les jours et tu peux pas le louper  ::aie::

----------


## nicB

> Un post sur les manifestations alors, a c'est tous les jours et tu peux pas le louper


Il est peut tre dans les manifs...  ::aie::

----------


## millie

Chouette, on va dfinitivement arrter de nous saouler  ::D:

----------


## Caro-Line

> Chouette, on va dfinitivement arrter de nous saouler


Mouais, encore un peu pour certains quand mme.
Perso j'ai un pizzaiolo en bas de chez moi et hier c'tait la fte, concert de klaxons et compagnie  ::roll::

----------


## FloGig

Pareil, j'ai pas pu regarder le match parce que j'avais pas la 6, mais j'avais vu 0-1  la 32me minute sur le net.  Vers 23h, concert de klaxon. Premire chose que je me suis dit : "Ah les Italiens!!!"  ::aie::

----------


## millie

> Mouais, encore un peu pour certains quand mme.
> Perso j'ai un pizzaiolo en bas de chez moi et hier c'tait la fte, concert de klaxons et compagnie


Le matraquage publicitaire et le matraquage par les mdias me drangent plus ^^

----------


## Deadpool

> Le matraquage publicitaire et le matraquage par les mdias me drangent plus ^^


N'oubliez pas les portugais, s'ils passent les quarts.  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## HelpmeMM

c'est marrant quand mme a chaque fois que l'quipe de france ou une autre d'ailleurs pert on retrouve toujours les mmes excuses de la part des supporter

j'ai fait un palmares et en gnral a vien dans cet ordre:

1-c'est la faute a l'arbitre
2- c'est la faute a l'entraineur
3-c'est la faute a l'quipe adverse ils on fait de l'anti jeu
4-z'ont pas eu de chance
5-et parfois lueur d'espoir pour moi ou d'intelligence chez un supporter ? c'est la faute  notre quipe ils avaient pas un dynamique de victoire et z'ont t pitoyable.

bon il arrive que dans 5 % des matchs leurs raisons sont valables mais bon

----------


## nicB

Tu oublies : c'est de la faute au vestiaire !  ::aie:: 

Ah non c'est raymonde a.

----------


## FloGig

> c'est marrant quand mme a chaque fois que l'quipe de france ou une autre d'ailleurs pert on retrouve toujours les mmes excuses de la part des supporter
> 
> j'ai fait un palmares et en gnral a vien dans cet ordre:
> 
> 1-c'est la faute a l'arbitre
> 2- c'est la faute a l'entraineur
> 3-c'est la faute a l'quipe adverse ils on fait de l'anti jeu
> 4-z'ont pas eu de chance
> 5-et parfois lueur d'espoir pour moi ou d'intelligence chez un supporter ? c'est la faute  notre quipe ils avaient pas un dynamique de victoire et z'ont t pitoyable.
> ...


Ben quand la France perd les mdias leur tapent bien dessus surtout... Depuis le dbut de l'Euro les mots qui revenaient souvent c'tait "mdiocre" "cauchemar" et j'en passe...

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Ben quand la France perd les mdias leur tapent bien dessus surtout... Depuis le dbut de l'Euro les mots qui revenaient souvent c'tait "mdiocre" "cauchemar" et j'en passe...


je parle ici des supporters pas de la presse ^^

----------


## FloGig

> je parle ici des supporters pas de la presse ^^


Je sais, mais c'tait pour dire toutes les ractions que suscitent une dfaite franaise.

----------


## zodd

> Il est peut tre dans les manifs...


mme pas lol.. j'aspire juste  ne pas tre saoul...




> Je sais, mais c'tait pour dire toutes les ractions que suscitent une dfaite franaise.


youpi? ::aie:: 

J'attend toujours une dfaite du foot en gnral..lol

Ma copine m'a dit qu'hier dans l'immeuble d'en face, il y avait du vert derriere toutes les fenetres.. dans le genre moutons..

----------


## sylvain.cool

> c'est marrant quand mme a chaque fois que l'quipe de france ou une autre d'ailleurs pert on retrouve toujours les mmes excuses de la part des supporter
> 
> j'ai fait un palmares et en gnral a vien dans cet ordre:
> 
> 1-c'est la faute a l'arbitre
> 2- c'est la faute a l'entraineur
> 3-c'est la faute a l'quipe adverse ils on fait de l'anti jeu
> 4-z'ont pas eu de chance
> 5-et parfois lueur d'espoir pour moi ou d'intelligence chez un supporter ? c'est la faute  notre quipe ils avaient pas un dynamique de victoire et z'ont t pitoyable.
> ...


Ben attend, il y a quand mme une raison  le dfaite non ??? Ca peut pas tre notre faute, on est trop fort!

----------


## alexrtz

> Ben attend, il y a quand mme une raison  le dfaite non ??? Ca peut pas tre notre faute, on est trop fort!


Bon, j'avoue, j'ai pri pour que la France perde  ::):

----------


## zodd

> Ben attend, il y a quand mme une raison  le dfaite non ??? Ca peut pas tre notre faute, on est trop fort!


de notre faute?? je ne me souviens pas que l'un de nous ai jou hier soir... ::mouarf::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> il y a quand mme une raison  le dfaite non ???


Perso je dis que c'est  cause de ce topic  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Perso je dis que c'est  cause de ce topic


merci, je n'en demandais pas tant..  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

L'une des raisons pourrait tre le fait que R. Domenech n'tait pas concentr.

Ben oui, il pensait  son mariage.  ::lol::   ::lol:: 

C'est beau l'amour.  ::cry:: 


 ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> L'une des raisons pourrait tre le fait que R. Domenech n'tait pas concentr.
> 
> Ben oui, il pensait  son mariage.  
> 
> C'est beau l'amour.


Match desastreux, mariage heureux...  ::mouarf::

----------


## HelpmeMM

> L'une des raisons pourrait tre le fait que R. Domenech n'tait pas concentr.
> 
> Ben oui, il pensait  son mariage.  
> 
> C'est beau l'amour.


eux oui c'est l'entraineur mais bon c'est pas lui qui tape dans le ballon ...

sinon a revient a dire qu'on devrait pay l'entraineur trs cher et les joueur au smic vu que c'est l'entraineur qui fait le match  :8O:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> sinon a revient a dire qu'on devrait pay l'entraineur trs cher


Il touche dj dans les 60.000e par mois et vl les rsultats  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> eux oui c'est l'entraineur mais bon c'est pas lui qui tape dans le ballon ...
> 
> sinon a revient a dire qu'on devrait pay l'entraineur trs cher et les joueur au smic vu que c'est l'entraineur qui fait le match


bin c'est pas comme a dans une entreprise??  ::mouarf:: 

Mais je ne me fait pas de souci pour lui.. c'est comme les politiques ou les grand patrons.. meme en cas d'echec et d'incomptence notoire, ils repartent toujours avec un trs beau pactole..

----------


## r0d

> Napolon :  Giuseppe, que ferons-nous de ce soldat? Tout ce quil raconte est ridicule. 
> Giuseppe :  Excellence, faitesen un gnral : tout ce quil dira sera parfaitement sens.

----------


## lper

> c'est marrant quand mme a chaque fois que l'quipe de france ou une autre d'ailleurs pert on retrouve toujours les mmes excuses de la part des supporter
> 
> j'ai fait un palmares et en gnral a vien dans cet ordre:
> 
> 1-c'est la faute a l'arbitre
> 2- c'est la faute a l'entraineur
> 3-c'est la faute a l'quipe adverse ils on fait de l'anti jeu
> 4-z'ont pas eu de chance
> 5-et parfois lueur d'espoir pour moi ou d'intelligence chez un supporter ? c'est la faute  notre quipe ils avaient pas un dynamique de victoire et z'ont t pitoyable.
> ...


Et pis l'htel selon Raymond.... voir l'autre post... ::mouarf::

----------


## HelpmeMM

> bin c'est pas comme a dans une entreprise?? 
> 
> Mais je ne me fait pas de souci pour lui.. c'est comme les politiques ou les grand patrons.. meme en cas d'echec et d'incomptence notoire, ils repartent toujours avec un trs beau pactole..


un peu comme les joueurs...

----------


## golliat

Le foot ne m'a jamais passionn  ::D: 

Voir des pionts se dplacer sur un terrain... Je prfre autant les checs. ::lol::

----------


## nicB

> Voir des pionts se dplacer sur un terrain... Je prfre autant les checs.


Il y a des checs aussi au foot.  ::P:

----------


## totojordi

::mouarf::

----------


## zodd

@totojordi: si tu cherches des travestis en short, je pense savoir o tu pourrais en trouver.. ::aie::

----------


## HelpmeMM

> @totojordi: si tu cherches des travestis en short, je pense savoir o tu pourrais en trouver..


ouh t'est dur l  je sens que sa va pas tarder a parler de simulation ^^

----------

